# American Bar



## toby9stitch (Dec 11, 2008)

Looking for a simple american bar in Dubai. Something with baseball / foot ball on the TV's. Please suggest! I'd like to feel at home as much as possible.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

...

bostons...

heh


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

In Jumeriah Rotana at bottom of Al Diafah street in satwa.

Near Al Ghazail centre!

(Boston Bar - just before you ask....)


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

You've got to stay out pretty late to catch any live baseball or football unfortunately. Nezesaussie (Al Manzil Hotel, Downtown) isn't American by any strecth, but will have a familiar feel if you like sports bars in the US.


----------



## toby9stitch (Dec 11, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> In Jumeriah Rotana at bottom of Al Diafah street in satwa.
> 
> Near Al Ghazail centre!
> 
> (Boston Bar - just before you ask....)


Thank you for the location. I'll check it out.


----------

